# HSR In Railway Age



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 19, 2010)

This cover story from the magazine's June issue (digital version here) takes a look at international builders who are eyeing the U.S. high speed market and prepared to meet the "Buy America" requirement in order to obtain federal grants.

Who will build this train?

"If we can get one high speed system up and running, others will follow."

The digital edition is fairly intuitive to leaf through (click on pages to enlarge; it even makes page-turning sounds), and on page 10 there's a story about FRA track and vehicle standards for HSR.


----------

